# okuma solterra reels?



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone seen trided or own this series? I was wondering if the slr-10 is sized simular to the 5500 and the slr-15 simular to the 6500 or maybe the sha 20 vs the sha30? Just wondering. any comments on the would be appreciated.

Curtis


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't seen any of the series, but just based on the line specs the 10 looks to be somewhere between the Daiwa 30 and the 40. 320 yards of 20# is a fairly large reel.

Evan


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

What I do know is that they have spool bearings like an ultracast, or Penn 525 Mag, plus good adjustable mag control, and lever drag


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

come on now Richard, you know a little more than that....


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Kingfish....here is all I know....I haven't been able to see, or use one yet.....Okuma wouldn't give me a decent discount. But if I was fishing for strippers, bull reds, or even sharks off the beach,,,,this would be the answer.

This reel has a good adjustable mag control

I hope this helps.......Richard

From a post on this board last March

Okuma Solterra SLR-10CS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This could be a real good surf reel ???

"Okuma Solterra Lever Drag SLR- 10CS"


Question I asked the Okuma Staff on the Okuma Board

"Hi Guys, As an interested Okuma surf casting fisherman, I noticed the new Solterra with "A 5 bearing system with instant anti-reverse"

Question:Where is the 5 other bearing placements, are they spool bearings like the free floating shaft in the Abu models?....Or something different. This reel could be a real sleeper for Atlantic and Gulf coast surf fishing if you have done things right.

Answer yesterday by Okuma

Yesterday, 05:09 PM 
Mark Rogers 
Fry Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 5 

I posted last week a question on the New Solterra 

*** Sorry for the late reply. All of the Okuma guys that patrol the boards have been away at shows. I should be able to help you though.


Hi Guys, As an interested Okuma surf casting fisherman, I noticed the new Solterra with "A 5 bearing system with instant anti-reverse"

*** This series is quickly growing in the surf community. The reels have good freespool for long distance casts considering it is a lever drag reel. The magnetic cast control system too is a plus for the surf fishermen. 

Question:Where is the 5 other bearing placements, are they spool bearings like the free floating shaft in the Abu models?....Or something different. This reel could be a real sleeper for Atlantic and Gulf coast surf fishing if you have done things right.

*** The 5 bearings are in fact located along the spool shaft. The location of the bearings allow the reel to get the best freespool available in a lever drag. There three bearings located on the shaft within the spool. There is another that is on the end of the spool shaft closest to the crank-side sideplate. The last bearing (other than the one way clutch or infinite anti reverse bearing) is located next to the pinion gear. 

These reels have been highly successful since we introduced them in the fall. This was the most heavily tested series of reels in the history of Okuma. Lot's of big fish have fallen to the Solterra's.

Let us know if you have any other questions.
__________________
Mark


New to the Okuma Family of reels this year is Solterra, a strong yet light weight graphite lever drag reel that once you pick up you will never want to put down. Two years in development resulted in a reel that features incredibly smooth yet highly durable oversized stainless steel gears housed in a drop-down gear box that provides high speed line retrieval with incredible power and comfort. The drag system utilizes Okuma’s own Carbonite drag washers and Cal's Multi Purpose drag grease, but the stand out feature on the Solterra is the fully adjustable sealed magnetic cast control system that allows the Solterra to be cast much further than normal lever drag reels, with incredible back lash control. The Solterra series come in a 6.2: high speed open top model, perfect for saltwater jigging, as well as a 4.2:1 power house levelwind model.
Solterra Features:

Carbonite : Heat resistant drag washers 
XL gearing on all High-speed "S" models 
Machine cut stainless steel gears on all sizes 
4 stainless steel HPB ball bearings 
Double pawl silent anti-reverse system 
Ergo Grip handle knobs 
Lightweight, corrosion resistant graphite frame 
Cold forged gold anodized aluminum spools 
Oversized stainless steel On/Off clicker ratchet 

Model Gear ratios Bearings Weight Line retrieve Monofilament line capacity 
(diameter in mm.) Frame Side
plates Spool MSRP 
High-Speed Open Top Frame Reels 
SLR-10CS 6.2:1 4BB+1RB 23.0 41" 460/15 (0.37), 380/20 (0.42), 280/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $129.99 
SLR-15CS 6.2:1 4BB+1RB 24.2 41" 550/20 (0.42), 410/25 (0.48), 310/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $129.99 
Levelwind Reels 
SLR-10L 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 24.1 28" 460/15 (0.37), 380/20 (0.42), 280/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $139.99 
SLR-15L 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 25.5 28" 550/20 (0.42), 410/25 (0.48), 310/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $139.99 
Left-Handed Levelwind Reels 
SLR-10LX 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 24.2 28" 460/15 (0.37), 380/20 (0.42), 280/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $139.99 
SLR-15LX 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 25.5 28" 550/20 (0.42), 410/25 (0.48), 310/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $139.99


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I had to ask

Give you a hundred thirty for one of them cr cc3 ct's


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*solterra*

does anyone other than cabellas sell them? thank you all for your time and posts. us west gulf guys are sorta on the hind teet of the surffisshin momma.



curtis


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

chilehead2 said:


> does anyone other than cabellas sell them? thank you all for your time and posts. us west gulf guys are sorta on the hind teet of the surffisshin momma.
> 
> 
> 
> curtis


Google Hi's Tackle Box Shop they sell them. I would post a link but I'm on my Blackberry right now.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*ouma solterra*

Just picked up a #10 cs. Quiet a reel, holds 525 yds of 12# trilene BG.
Have it on a 13 ft carp rod and on my way to the field to sling some string.

Will let you know. Best i can do for now what with the water temp at the venice pier @52 degrees, it will be the field or wishful casting off the shore until 66 degrees.

Curtis


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey Curtis keep us informed on how that reel performs. I'm very tempted to purchase one. I would have already done it but I got a Saltiga dirt cheap.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*casting solterra*

Wowie zowie. This is a keeper. Im pretty sure the yardlines on the football field are accurate and even with the larger frame and about 7000size and not heald shoulder, I was casting with 12# BG 5 yds further than with my twiked 6500 with same carp rod.

Picking through nomadfl's reply is a soon to be go to drum reel and most will fall in behind and sing praises for other applications. With this setup, and 4 oz, no bar is too farcasting with the bumb shoulder and an OTG cast. Am sure that it will preform extremly well with our favorite targets.

Curtis


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

it seems very simillar to a Daiwa SHA with more bearings and mags..

I don´t clearly understand if it is an ultracast as the 525 mag or a fixed shagt as a a plain 525... please if anybody has one and open it. Could you inform?

Thanks


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

chilehead...you get my pics....? took me a few days but got em sent out few days ago...leme know if all is well...


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Okuma Solterra Schematics and Parts List*

Here is the schematics and parts list

http://schematics.okumafishing.com/SLR10CS.PDF


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the 15, not level wind and got in 2 trips at the end of last season with it. Tossing as much as I could 8 and bait. I found the learning curve faster than my 50sha. Caught 2 BT's with it and likes the lever option for staking out the pole with the clicker on and enough drag to keep clicking on small bait movements with wind, tide and waves. need drag, it's fight there without having to turn the star.
Only time will tell if it can hold up to the abuse, so I can only speak to the casting end of it right now. I was happy.
Just need to see how it stands up to a full week of abuse, but that's a couple of months off where i am.

I got it off of ebay last fall for abbout 110$.
beagle


----------

